# Orlando Airport Terminal C and Brightline Station



## jis (Thursday at 11:00 AM)

The new Terminal C opened at Orlando Airport a couple of months back. Here is the information page on it:









Terminal C - Orlando International Airport (MCO)


South Terminal Complex Layout The South Terminal Complex comprises the following facilities: Train Station TRAIN STATION The Train Station consists of




www.orlandoairports.net





Note that the Brightline Station appears in the schematic diagram it has an entire section in the description of the complex.

The diagram even shows the space that is left open for the SunRail Station to the right of the Brightline Station.

At present one has to walk through the Parking Lot C structure to get from the Airport Building to the Train Station. Eventually there will be a direct walkway connecting the two adjacent to the Parking structure.


----------



## joelkfla (Thursday at 1:38 PM)

jis said:


> At present one has to walk through the Parking Lot C structure to get from the Airport Building to the Train Station. Eventually there will be a direct walkway connecting the two adjacent to the Parking structure.


But probably not a moving walkway. The Greater Orlando Aviation Authority has decided that airport patrons can do without them, and not only did they omit them from terminal C, but they also removed the existing ones from terminals A & B.


----------



## jis (Thursday at 1:46 PM)

joelkfla said:


> But probably not a moving walkway. The Greater Orlando Aviation Authority has decided that airport patrons can do without them, and not only did they omit them from terminal C, but they also removed the existing ones from terminals A & B.


At EWR Terminal C they removed all the moving walkways and replaced them with Wine Bars and Eateries. Go figure. Maybe that i what MCO wants to do too.


----------



## cirdan (Yesterday at 9:30 AM)

jis said:


> The new Terminal C opened at Orlando Airport a couple of months back. Here is the information page on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty detailed description.

If only all airports would provide such detailed descriptions of what to expect.


----------

